# Some new cuts and figures for the dreaded Linatex



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been using Linatex for the last few months on and off. The sheet I have is pretty even through out-that is a rarity with this stuff. One side is always a bit thicker then the other. I Chronied a few sets today. First set was a straight cut of 5/16" wide -using 3/8" steel ammo-draw was 35 1/2"s ( small Starship) bands were 7 "s prong to pouch tie-she did 168-175 fps. 10 shots averaged out at 171fps. Not too bad.

Next set was cut 7/16" x 5/16" x 8"s mounted on a Starship drawing 38"s. Speed was 211-216fps 10 shot average 213

The big Starship was loaded with a .030" cut 1 1/8" x 3/4" x 9 3/4" and drawing 44"s. She was topping out at 255 top end -averaged 243 -255. The good thing about Linatex if it is cut right is that it lasts quite long. Now only if the manufacturer would listen to me and make the stuff smooth on both sides, it would last forever and be even faster. Guess they ain't into slingshots!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good Stuff Gary,

I havent fully explored Linatex bands, my first intro was some of your bandsets; in my effort to add a custom stone shooting pouch I had to cut the bands and I attached them to the pouch with rubberbands as that is the only way I know to attach any bands to a pouch.

But they always snapped at the pouch I guess I should learn how to tie with string or maybe tie with softer rubberbands?
What I will say is at the time I explored your 5/8 linatex sets I did like the way it handled heavy stones (never did hunt with it though) I made a slingshot with the smaller cut of linatex for my nephew and I believe it is still going strong and it ( the smaller bands) handled 44 cal lead very well.

My own experiment I conducted for Smitty a long while ago was with a sheet or linatex (thick) from Bamstaumm cut 1 x 3/4 x 9" it was a heavy pull but shot .50 cal lead at 172 fps and 44 cal at 180 fps. I think it would be great for hunting, maybe I need some cuts made by an expert like you.

Nico


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

sweet. i would love to try this stuff. i think you mentioned it in one of your videos about different rubbers and such. I believe there must be something out there that is exactly what we want but is not manufactured for that purpose. this stuff could be it lol.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The thing about this stuff ( Linatex ) is people ( myself included ) tend to over cut it-making it too wide for the ammo it is shooting-overkill. I have some people who shoot real heavy stuff and just love Linatex because in some cases,they get over 1000 shots in a set.. The set I'm shooting now looks ridiculous-looks like it won't move a spit ball,because it is a very thin width. Then When you shoot it and get that elongation because it is thin-she goes! I want to try some pure Gum with a thin width cut and small taper and see what happens.( LOVE THIS STUFF!)







Flatband


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't know where I've been or what I've been reading, but this is the first I've heard of Linatex rubber. It sound really interesting and I would like to try it, can you tell me where I might be able to order some. Thanks.

Al


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Send me a PM AJW and we'll see if we can get you some Bud. The more people we have experimenting the better for everyone! Flatband


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

Ive been shooting with linatex supplied by flatband for months now.
I shoot 12mm lead,One set lasted over two thousand shots-Eventually tore at the pouch.
The set i am shooting with now as well over a thousand shots and still going strong.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

This linatex sounds like good stuff,I will have to give it ago someday soon


----------

